# Can't go online: vehicle in use error message



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Accepeted a Lyft request from 17 minutes away in an area where there are usually no cars earlier this evening. The ride was cancelled just as I was pulling up. I was a tad pissed off.

Later on in the night I got an Uber request from roughly the same area, again 17 minutes away. Usually I would take it, but was still sore about the cancellation from earlier. Since declining the ride I haven't been able to go online. All I get is an error message saying "vehicle in use."

I've tried resetting the phone several times and selecting the vehicle again, but it still does the same thing. Hope it resolves itself in the morning.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Accepeted a Lyft request from 17 minutes away in an area where there are usually no cars earlier this evening. The ride was cancelled just as I was pulling up. I was a tad pissed off.
> 
> Later on in the night I got an Uber request from roughly the same area, again 17 minutes away. Usually I would take it, but was still sore about the cancellation from earlier. Since declining the ride I haven't been able to go online. All I get is an error message saying "vehicle in use."
> 
> ...


Strange, I've had that message, but it was because I had tried to log in on one of the 4 vehicles I have accounts with Uber that was already logged on with another driver.

Can someone gotten your email & Pin?

Have you tried going to the prior page, signing out then logging back in?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I've tried logging out and then back in. Didn't work.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

If you log into your dashboard does it say your account is active?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Joanne said:


> If you log into your dashboard does it say your account is active?


Yes it does


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

Try powering your phone to full charge while its off. I had issue before and it seemed related to battery.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

UC,

I'm just a trouble-shooting Geek grasping at straws. Looks like an iOS case of 'Mac Voodoo" that us Geeks encounter often enough. Have you tried going into airplane mode, then using WiFi to do the log-in? Additionally, giving the '*UberDriver*' selection under [*Privacy* > *Location services*] a kick on & off (and try logging on w/ both selections separately) might defeat the 'coma' you are experiencing.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

UC,

There is also a painfully simple thing to try; a cold boot. Power OFF the phone, wait NO LESS than 25 seconds (for static RAM to clear - it lingers) and power back up. This should effectively ****** most things unless there is a deeper issue in which case it's a matter of 'signal flow' and messing about w/ things that affect that (see post above) to al the very least FORCE it to give a different error. If it does this the clues start to mount.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I've tried everything. Might run it over to Uber's Santa Monica office if I get a Lyft rider headed that way.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Ive had conflict with the wifi before that caused similar issues.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Very unlikely, but could your newly installed wifi hotspot be causing the issue?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

UC,

Try this:
*Hard Reset - Turning the iPhone Off*
You can completely power the iPhone down by doing a Hard Reset. Press and hold the Home button and the Sleep button at the same time for at least ten seconds, until the Apple logo appears. None of your apps or settings will be lost. This is a good way to conserve power and also to completely reset the iPhone. This might be necessary if a buggy app crashes.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

If in any case its not your phone. Its uber app. Possible reset loop on their end.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I honestly think its on their end. I sent an email to them first thing this morning, and have yet to hear back. Thank god I got a Lyft account last week.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya it is on their end. You tried everything.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Breaking News!

Lyft saves distraught Uber Driver!


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

It is I also had this issue and they contacted me to restart phone . Hard reset with power and home button. They also told me to go to general setting and reset the network setting but nothing work . It actually happened on the day I first started lyft . Then on third day it started working fine again . But uber support said if it persists gonna have to send phonr in and get new one .


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Wonder if Uber phone detects Lyft network? Haha joking! Or maybe...?


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

I think somehow they both have a connection.. who knows .


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I just noticed that the network is 1X. Does it work when you have better reception?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I just noticed that the network is 1X. Does it work when you have better reception?


Nope. I've even tried it on WiFi.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber fixed it on their end. They had to input a duplicate car into the system. 

Cloning Volkswagens. We have the technology.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to hear UC!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

36 hour response time?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya thats really a bit too long or was that a fast response? I'm confuse as I emailed support about something 3 weeks ago and no response.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Ugh this is happening to me this morning. I can't log in. What was the network reset they had you do?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Ugh this is happening to me this morning. I can't log in. What was the network reset they had you do?


They have to add a duplicate car in their system. Took two days.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

UberComic said:


> They have to add a duplicate car in their system. Took two days.


FML!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Well, I got a response back asking me to delete my car and re-add everything. So I did that and am waiting for them to "review" my info and tap the magic button!


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Happened to me too a while back.... they had to delete my car and had me upload it again.
Thankfully I was under uberoc at the time and got to deal with a fella named George that had a little more knowledge then your average uber vegetable (tech support).
He got it fixed in 12 hrs and my e-mails where answered only by him so I didn't get the usual runaround that the other vegetables give you.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Accepeted a Lyft request from 17 minutes away in an area where there are usually no cars earlier this evening. The ride was cancelled just as I was pulling up. I was a tad pissed off.
> 
> Later on in the night I got an Uber request from roughly the same area, again 17 minutes away. Usually I would take it, but was still sore about the cancellation from earlier. Since declining the ride I haven't been able to go online. All I get is an error message saying "vehicle in use."
> 
> ...


I agree with all the posts later in this thread. My dashboard is a f-ing mess. It is not recognize ing anything I have submitted but good advice


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Happened to me a few times. The only fix is to email the local office. ...
"URGENT. ..Error message saying vehicle in use. Please fix this ASAP. .Then text me when problem is resolved. "


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

So, my f-up phone story continues..... Surprisingly I was able to get back online Monday, no more error message! Then halfway through Tuesday, there it is again...vehicle in use.... After a few emails to support I went ahead and reloaded all my info into my dashboard. Got the OK that all info looks good but STILL error message. So I reset, restarted and now location service won't turn on...WTF. I requested a new phone but who knows when that will get here. Going to try and get old one working as long as I can till new one. Any idea why location service won't turn on..? Is it possible that Uber regulates how many of us are out at one time. Maybe a random temporary deactivation of sorts???


----------



## LaUbah (Jul 19, 2014)

I've had that "Error: vehicle in use" a couple of times. It's Uber's software glitch. After losing an entire day waiting for Uber support to write me back, I noticed that they have the "urgent support" link in the automated response they sent you when you write in. They actually took care of it fairly quickly, once I used the "urgent support" link and I went into the forms and reported it. They ask you to create a new car profile and re-upload all the supporting documents and usually this takes care of it.


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

Saturday night right about when it starts really picking up I come off my break and let my first request time out since the rating was a little low. Kicked offline and then got this error message when trying to get back on. Tried the hard reset and sign out/in just in case, no luck. Sent them an email marked urgent and am now wondering what to do with my night since I'm not active on lyft yet and only have sidecar. I'm in OC so the chances of getting a sidecar request is slim to none. JOY!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> I'm in OC so the chances of getting a sidecar request is slim to none. JOY!


If you're anywhere in this dimension the chances of getting a Sidecar request are slim to none.


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

Bored while waiting so I did the software update the phone needed and now I can log in. No email or text from Uber (and I had also used their urgent form) so I'm not sure if they did anything. And it's 2x surge!! Let's do this!!! Lol


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> Bored while waiting so I did the software update the phone needed and now I can log in. No email or text from Uber (and I had also used their urgent form) so I'm not sure if they did anything. And it's 2x surge!! Let's do this!!! Lol


Good luck you all, it took me a week to get new phone after rebooting, and uploading new car info. Took several desperate emails and finally got new phone about 7 days later.


----------



## Luis G (3 mo ago)

2022 update: so I was getting this error message too and I called Uber Eats Support and nobody knew what was the reason! I kept getting transferred to one department to the next department. I found out that if you receive this error message it is because you have a balance due on either a Uber eats account or a driver account as a rider or customer. That is what the Uber office told me. I paid my balance and maybe a few hours later the error message went away. 🙏🏼 Hoped this helped cause I know i was hella confused.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Also, check your bank information. Not real likely but someone might have halfway hijacked your account.


----------

